# Transportrohr basteln



## norgefisker (23. April 2006)

Hallo,

hat vielleicht jemand eine Bauanleitung für eoin Transportrohr? Ich meine so eins aus einem Abflußrohr? Es sollten so 10-12 Ruten reinpassen.
Oder einfach Rohr kaufen, Deckel drauf und fertig?
Sollte man es nicht noch ausschäumen oder so?
Wäre toll wenn jemand so etwas hat. Ich hatte schon mal eine Anleitung gefunden, aber wie es so ist....... Irgendwo abgelegt und nie wieder gefunden. #q 

Gruß

Norgefisker


----------



## HD4ever (23. April 2006)

*AW: Transportrohr basteln*



			
				norgefisker schrieb:
			
		

> Oder einfach Rohr kaufen, Deckel drauf und fertig?



so hab ich das gemacht ....
allerdings nur für 3-4 Ruten ....
bei Bedarf vielleichtnoch mit Poppnieten nen Tragegriff o.ä. dran und gut wäre das ...


----------



## Allroundtalent (23. April 2006)

*AW: Transportrohr basteln*

Hi,
ich hab es auch so wie HD4ever gemacht und noch in die Deckel SChaumstoff geklebt allerdings aber auch nur mit einem ROhr für 2-3 ruten.
UNd nich vergessen kleine löcher in die Deckel bohren sonst bekommt man das alles nicht wieder auf!!!


MfG
Allroundtalent


----------



## fly-martin (23. April 2006)

*AW: Transportrohr basteln*

Hallo Norgefisker

Schau mal auf meiner HP unter fischen / Tips&Tricks / Rutentransportrohr


----------



## norgefisker (23. April 2006)

*AW: Transportrohr basteln*

Danke für die ANtworten. Ich denke irgendetwas bekomme ich schon hingebastelt. Hauptsache die Angeln kommen heil in Norwegen an und ich werde nicht durch verbogene Ringe oder sogar gebrochene Spitzen überrascht.

Norgefisker


----------

